# Sprayed for alfalfa weevils today



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Went by one of my alfalfa fields yesterday and noticed a few small holes in the top leaves and upon closer inspection I found very small weevil larvae nestled down in the bud feeding on the new leaves. Last year the weevil larvae got big before I noticed them and they had already done enough damage that the alfalfa had to regrow from the crown so I figured I would go ahead and spray today while they were very small.

Anyone else seeing alfalfa weevil larvae yet? This is about 3 weeks earlier than I found them last year......but we have had early spring weather for nearly a month now.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

I do a drive-by every day and have not noticed chewing damage from outside the fence. I'd better go in and walk the alfalfa field to check more closely. Wouldn't it be great if spraying for fall army worm late last summer also took out the weevil. The adult weevil leaves the field in spring and takes up refuge elsewhere for a while; they return to the alfalfa field and lay a few eggs before the onset of cold temperatures.


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

I will check today. Haven't seen any evidence yet, but we aren't that far apart.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Put down my alfalfa cocktail today of Gly and Silencer......kill the grass and smoke some weevil butt.

Regards Mike


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

vhaby said:


> I do a drive-by every day and have not noticed chewing damage from outside the fence. I'd better go in and walk the alfalfa field to check more closely. Wouldn't it be great if spraying for fall army worm late last summer also took out the weevil. The adult weevil leaves the field in spring and takes up refuge elsewhere for a while; they return to the alfalfa field and lay a few eggs before the onset of cold temperatures.


 I wish that would have been the case here.....sprayed last September for the army worms but still had weevils this spring. I just hope there isn't going to be another flush of weevils before first cutting since they were already out this early this spring.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

FarmerCline said:


> I wish that would have been the case here.....sprayed last September for the army worms but still had weevils this spring. I just hope there isn't going to be another flush of weevils before first cutting since they were already out this early this spring.


Spraying for army worms last summer didn't stop the alfalfa weevil this winter. On Saturday, sprayed a tank mix of Glyphosate for weed control, Tombstone to kill weevils and larva, and Dimilin for long lasting control.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

vhaby said:


> Spraying for army worms last summer didn't stop the alfalfa weevil this winter. On Saturday, sprayed a tank mix of Glyphosate for weed control, Tombstone to kill weevils and larva, and Dimilin for long lasting control.


 Tell me more about Dimilin. I like the idea of long lasting control. I used Karate(lambda cy) which works great but no residual control.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I am no agronomist but I am old and farm for many years and I don't even want to think about some of those older pesticides that were used back in the day. Products like dimilin, are now Limited two people who grow Alfalfa for seed, and you would probably have to keep careful records as not to use it for forage for a year or two or three.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dimilim.

http://www.arysta-na.com/us/products/agriculture/dimilin/overview.html

http://www.cdms.net/labelsSDS/home/prodidx?key=354

Regards, Mike


----------

